# Suggestions for my next Ranitomeya?



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm looking to get another pair of thumbnails, but can't decide on one so I'm looking for suggestions from people. I'm running out of space for tanks, so this might be one of my last additions for a while, so I want it to be really nice. I already have my heart set on vanzolini later on, but I'm looking for something else in the mean time. A couple things I thought of:
Varadero imis (although these are still a little high priced, I the prices are starting to drop)
Tarapoto imis (I love the ones that are gold with blue legs, but most of them seem to be more orange with green legs which doesn't appeal to me as much)
Bajo Huallaga or yumbatos imis (I don't really know the difference between these, and they both seem highly variable, I also don't know the normal price???)
Southern variabilis (I like these more than the standard variabilis because they seem to have more color contrast, but I'm a little worried they would "blend in" in the viv, and how bold/ how well do they breed?)
I would really like some others but ruled them out because my only criteria are:
Bold, I want to be able to see these a lot
Breed easily
Not too expensive, under $100 each would be great but $125 is my limit
Feel free to include any not on the list, I might have looked over some. Thanks!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My veradero imitators are amazing. I see them all the time.

My souther variabilis are rather shy. They don't blend in to the viv. When they're out, I see them, even though their tank is probably the most out of the way viv in the frog room, but they're typically pretty shy.

I know these are typically a little out of your price range, but the thumbnail that I think has been the most rewarding for me to work with are my uakarii. Something to think about.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ukarii have been going for about $85 ea lately.
i cant comment on the varadero
the taras are good frogs (i never see mine) but they are very pretty and the colors are something you just cant catch in a pic. 
the Bajo Huallaga are like a grab bag of imi colors and patterns (very confusing indeed)
southern variabilis are pricey

others in that range ($125 ea or less) 
reticulatus (they are out there at this price, just look around)
vanzolinii (i love mine)
quinqs (not ranitomeya but cool)
amazonicus (cheapest)
ventrimiculatis
fants
lamasii (not the "standard")
pretty much everything

james


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Bryan. I recently picked up a trio of the Yumbatos imis. 

They are as you said, a highly variable with mine breaking down like this colour wise:
Female - Deep orange body, dark green legs
Male - gold cloured body, light blue legs
Unsexed - bright yellow body, grey/blue legs

So far, I see all three of them all the time. They are active feeders, exploring all areas of the tank. Also, there appears to be courting between the male and female already - though they are supposed to be juvies!

I started a thread with some pics here if you're interested.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/52451-my-first-thumbs-yumbatos-imis.html

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my vanzos are much bolder than my imis...great frogs. Id reccomend them.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The uakarii look beautiful, but I already have iquitos red-orange vents which look very similar so something a little different would be nice. Retics, quins, and summersi are all on my wish list for when I get more space, but I was under the impression they needed more horizontal space and I will be making a 10 or 15 gallon vert. I saw the thread on the yumbatos imis, they are very nice and I like that there is variability, I've never seen these for sale would you mind PMing me the price or showing me where they can be bought? And for people keeping more than one morph of imis- do the different morphs have different personalities? I would have thought that they were all bold and breed easily, but someone said their tarapotos are shy?
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

I like Veradeos, and Red Amis. Well I like all the thumbs really but that would be two suggestions that you may look into.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Summersi and retics are typically terrestrial frogs in their natural environment, but in captivity they'll use any of the space that you give them. They can be kind of tricky, though. And they're not particularly bold like you expressed a desire for.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my imis are pretty bold, but my vanzos are almost as bold as my leucs.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

james67 said:


> ukarii have been going for about $85 ea lately.
> i cant comment on the varadero
> the taras are good frogs (i never see mine) but they are very pretty and the colors are something you just cant catch in a pic.
> the Bajo Huallaga are like a grab bag of imi colors and patterns (very confusing indeed)
> ...


I have some comments for perspective, mainly from my personal experience with these frogs.

Uakarii are very beautiful, but shy for the most part. Their price should range 85$-125$ IMO, and they can be a challenge for breeders. I dont every see them as being a cheap frog and the occassional price of 80$ for them is surprising to me. Reflects market demand more then anything else. 

Tarapoto imis are available in a number of lines. Slight variations between, and utilizing the TMP, some should not be mixed. They are bold, and easily bred like most imis.

Baja Huallaga from UE are not a variable as implied by some. Certainly not a 'grab bag'. They appear to mimic lamasi IMO. Most are a reticulated strip patterning although a spotting can be seen. They behave like all other IMI's.

Southern variabilis are new, so cost more. They havent been easy for me to breed, unlike the Northern INIBICO line variabilis and the old Tor Linbo line. They colors are very similar though, and can be easily confused....unfortunately. They are moderately shy.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> Uakarii are very beautiful, but shy for the most part. Their price should range 85$-125$ IMO, and they can be a challenge for breeders. I dont every see them as being a cheap frog and the occassional price of 80$ for them is surprising to me. Reflects market demand more then anything else.


Obviously this is just from my experience, but I've had my uakarii for a year now and they're one of my boldest thumbs. I frequently see both of them in their vivarium. They're by far my boldest fantastica group frog. Then again, maybe I just got lucky


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Yup. Your lucky 

Beautiful arent they?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> Yup. Your lucky
> 
> Beautiful arent they?


Very possibly my favorite in my collection


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice so far. I was leaning towards a pair of either Bajo Huallaga or Yumbatos imis, these both look really cool and I'd love to see more pics of both. I also just found some vanzos local to me, I've been wanting these ever since they first came in legally. I might just have to get the vanzos and then the imis later on in May. I've heard the vanzos are very bold, what size tank do you guys keep them in and how easily/prolifically do they breed?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

mine are in a 10 vert. a bit young to be breeding, but they are extra bold, and i have noticed courting.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i just (2 days ago) moved what i hope to be a pair (fingers crossed) into a tank that is W-16" L-8" H-29" (aprox 16 gal) and they are doing nice but seem so small in the enclosure.

the male hangs out at the top the "female" is mia (im sure shes fine and hiding)

james


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> I was leaning towards a pair of either Bajo Huallaga or Yumbatos imis, these both look really cool and I'd love to see more pics of both.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a Bajo Huallaga, UE line. The few I've seen all look similar to this. If I were to acquire another imitator race, this would be it:










Tarapotos vary, even within lines. These two Tarapotos are UE line, siblings, and as you can see some grow up to be golden, some grow up to be orange:


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the great pics guys!


----------

